# cats, would they attack my pigeons



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi

We have a stray cat in our area thats keeps sleeping in our garden and will quite happly walk into our kitchen through the patio doors, poor thing is a bag of bones, but the problem is we keep to 2 pet pigeons that go out flying everyday and use that door as a trap, they live in the house with us. whats the chance of the cat going for them? is it common for cats to attack pigeons? need advice asap please


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think that his instinct would be to catch a pigeon if it could. My cat will suddenly launch itself at the aviary wire if a flutter catches his eye, even though he has been close to the pigeons (on the other side of the wire) since he was a kitten.

Cynthia


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

If the cat is hungry - yes.
Irrespective, a cat is always inquisitive of things smaller than them that move, like birds & mice, so if it sees the pigeons it may well chase them.
I would seriously discourage the cat as a cats saliva, even transferred onto the birds feathers or anywhere the bird may peck, is lethal for the birds as it contains bacteria that can kill them very quickly.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

thats brill advice! will have to send it packing! my pet pigeons come first


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Cats will Naturaly Chase,Catch And Kill Birds,Of All Kinds,Even Pigeons.And They Don't Have To Be Hungry.It's Their Nature


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, they will even kill and eat baby chicks. Never trust a cat around a bird.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!! Tell me about it i have lost some baby birds to stray cats and some stray cats even jump on my aviary and start to scare my birds until it grabs it thru the wire mesh and then try to eat it through the mesh and its a 1x1/2 inch wire mesh. i have lost 5 birds this way. Ive had to make changes to my aviary and try catching the cats. SO DONT TRUST CATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My own cat climbed up the tree beside my loft and went through the trap door. Killed 3 birds and started eating one of them before I found it. Needless to say that cat was...rehomed  Haven't had a cat since. Animals that harm my birds do not last long around here, regardless of who the owner is.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I live on a farm with 6 cats . My loft is up off the ground and the cats liked to go under there some fence took care of that and some eclectic horse charger with wire around my flight pens and trap sent Mr Mr cat running for cover in a hurry .. they don't seam to learn they all get shocked once a day at least ..


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe cats aren't as smart as some people think they are.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sally---relocate the "STRAY" cat to a 1/4 million Dollar neighborhood..It would most likely be more comfortable there than where it is now.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Sally---relocate the "STRAY" cat to a 1/4 million Dollar neighborhood..It would most likely be more comfortable there than where it is now.


What is you source?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

It was on Page #1443-- But I don;t remember the name of the book. I'm looking for it "NOW"
Hopeful Falcon Lofts can have more info.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

sky tx said:


> It was on Page #1443-- But I don;t remember the name of the book. I'm looking for it "NOW"
> Hopeful Falcon Lofts can have more info.


I like your crusty ol self.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Really? Dont they have Sylvester and Tweety bird in England?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Sally---relocate the "STRAY" cat to a 1/4 million Dollar neighborhood..It would most likely be more comfortable there than where it is now.


There are still neighborhoods where homes are only a quarter million?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Knoc said:


> Really? Dont they have Sylvester and Tweety bird in England?


In the infinite wisdom of the powers that be in our education system, most of the Sylvester/Tweety & Tom/Jerry cartoons were deemed "too violent" to be shown to youngsters (despite having been around & shown for decades) & therefore havent seen one on tv here for years.
They do however still allow things like "Transformers" and other Battle Raging shoot em up alien monster type shows !! 
Oh and Sylvester, Like Tom never learned lol.


----------

